# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Couldn't stay conscious in my deild

## Lucid121

As you can see in my previous posts I talked about how I was scared to do the wild/deild technique.But I have summoned the courage to do it.So last night I had a dream about being a part of cartoon called powerpuff girls,Its a cartoon where there are three girls who fight villains it plays in cartoon network,anyway,so I am in this thing fighting bad guys and I recognise that I am not really interested in the cartoon.Then my mom wakes me up by mistake,I go back to sleep and think about the dream and do everything I was taught by the deild guides.I managed to get back in my dream thing is I lost consciousness and the dream was not very vivid it was exactly like my first dream.What could I be doing wrong and give me some tips to stay conscious.

----------


## madvorak

Did you move after your mum had woken you up?

----------


## Lucid121

> Did you move after your mum had woken you up?



Yes

----------


## madvorak

Then your DEILD was already disrupted. If you manage to not move and nothing picks your attention, you can enter LD in about 15 seconds.

----------


## Lucid121

> Then your DEILD was already disrupted. If you manage to not move and nothing picks your attention, you can enter LD in about 15 seconds.



The thing is that I still managed to go back to the same dream,but wasn't conscious.

----------


## madvorak

How long did it take you to fall asleep again? I rarely return to a previous dream, but I never do on purpose.

----------


## Lucid121

> How long did it take you to fall asleep again? I rarely return to a previous dream, but I never do on purpose.



It probably took me about 10-20 seconds.

----------


## madvorak

Advice for the next time:
Don't let your mum wake you up. Set a short alarm, that shuts itself off automatically after a few seconds. When you hear the alarm, don't move and keep reminding yourself that you are approaching a dream. 
There tutorials on DEILD, you should read some.

----------


## taylord94

So, you technically incubated the dream again?

----------


## Lucid121

> So, you technically incubated the dream again?



Yes.

----------


## Lucid121

> Advice for the next time:
> Don't let your mum wake you up. Set a short alarm, that shuts itself off automatically after a few seconds. When you hear the alarm, don't move and keep reminding yourself that you are approaching a dream. 
> There tutorials on DEILD, you should read some.



Thanks for your advice.

----------

